# Sunglow Genetic Breakdown!



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi I have been searching and cant seem to find a breakdown for the genetic of a sunglow! I understand that a sunglow is a super hypo tang carrot tail albino, but how do you get to that outcome, I heard you can do shtct het albino x shtct het albino to get sunglows if this is right how do I get shtct het for albino? would I just breed a shtct to an albino? also does anybody no what kind of trait the tang is? and is the carrot tail a line breed trait? thanks for any help would really be great! 

Thanks Danny


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have no idea what most of that question was but, if you want to breed sunglows, you need a visual albino to put to a hypo het albino. You will get commons and hypos 100% het albino, albino's and sunglows. The sunglow part comes from the hypo side


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Orangest77 said:


> I have no idea what most of that question was but, if you want to breed sunglows, you need a visual albino to put to a hypo het albino. You will get commons and hypos 100% het albino, albino's and sunglows. The sunglow part comes from the hypo side


you are right when talking about boas, but I believe the OP is talking about leopard geckos, lol.
OP - sorry, cant help


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

A Sunglow is just a super hypo albino, so you could take a hypo het albino, and an albino, breed them together and work on it from there


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hahahah sorry I am not aware of any reptiles outside of Boa's lol


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

a hypo albino is a hybino! a super hypo tangerine carrot tail albino is a sunglow, thanks for trying to help guys i actually spoke to a guy from my local reptile shop and he cleared it up for me! shout out to Will from global geckos :2thumb:

Thanks dannys!


----------

